# stove upgrade



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Since Badcock didn't have my refrigerator that I wanted (it is on the website, but they no longer carry it:smilie_tischkante I decided to go ahead and upgrade my stove which we planned on doing anyway. So I will take delivery of a GE ceramic cooktop on Wednesday. I've been wanting one for a long time, so hopefully I will like it as much I hope...:chili:*
*Badcock gets their new refrigerator designs in just before the end of the year, so hopefully they will bring mine back. All I want is the French doors and bottom freezer...no bells and whistles...and all the ones they had had all the bells and whistles which I don't need.*


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Nancy - do you have Lowe's or Home Depot? Labor Day sales are coming up and if I remember correctly, they have big appliances on sale at that time. You will love the bottom freezer!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lou's Mom said:


> Nancy - do you have Lowe's or Home Depot? Labor Day sales are coming up and if I remember correctly, they have big appliances on sale at that time. You will love the bottom freezer!


 yeah, we have both Lowes and Home Depot. I will be looking then.....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I HATE my GE Ceramic that I have here in NM. Primarily I hate it because stuff gets between the glass panel on the front and cannot be cleaned. From researching, it looks like you have to completely undo the over door, take off the gaskets and clean and then pray that you can get it reassembled just right. It really annoys me so see the dirt inside the glass.

Hope you have better luck than I have had. I would never get this model again. It like the one in the pictures but with an extra burner on top and in Almond.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 200897


That's my GE Profile cooktop and I love it. It's already 6 years old and they might have changed the styles now. I would recommend that you use Ceramabryte to clean it. I have tried other products but for me this is the best. You would not know that this cooktop is already 6 years old by looking at it. And I use it a lot. Knock on wood, never had a problem with it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jane -- I love the cooktop -- but HATE the oven part or just the oven door.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Best Buy is also having a Labor Day Sale. Sears is also a good place to shop for appliances.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jane -- I love the cooktop -- but HATE the oven part or just the oven door.


Well, I have a GE build in oven and I don't like it. Mostly because it is not true convection.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

oooh...fun stuff all this Appliance talk! Having fun Nancy choosing new goodies for your kitchen! We love our bottom freezer with zero bells and whistles!!!

Looks like you'll be cooking up something on a new cooktop Wednesday!!! Hope you get a good delivery time == I hate waiting ALL DAY long for that darn delivery truck to pull up!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how simple the built in appliances are in terms of not so many nooks and crannies to clean around - behind and under. I've got an electric stove and it's very basic. 

Lynn, I once took apart the door of my oven and cleaned the glass. That was in an apartment so I didn't even own the stove....I did get it back together and it was not too difficult but yes, extra work for sure. I think my landlord thought I was nuts. I don't know how stuff gets in there!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I HATE my GE Ceramic that I have here in NM. Primarily I hate it because stuff gets between the glass panel on the front and cannot be cleaned. From researching, it looks like you have to completely undo the over door, take off the gaskets and clean and then pray that you can get it reassembled just right. It really annoys me so see the dirt inside the glass.
> 
> Hope you have better luck than I have had. I would never get this model again. It like the one in the pictures but with an extra burner on top and in Almond.


 This looks like mine.....I don't understand what you mean? It looked pretty sealed to me...


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> oooh...fun stuff all this Appliance talk! Having fun Nancy choosing new goodies for your kitchen! We love our bottom freezer with zero bells and whistles!!!
> 
> Looks like you'll be cooking up something on a new cooktop Wednesday!!! Hope you get a good delivery time == I hate waiting ALL DAY long for that darn delivery truck to pull up!


 10AM and this is a small town so they are always on time. They delivered my washer/dryer before ... twice!!! The first time I was standing holding the door for the guy who was getting it off the truck and the other guy was measuring the doorway to see the best way to load it up....It is a front loader washer, so I had them stacked and they came that way on the truck. I'm watching the guy moving it to the edge of the truck. Now, he's getting really close to the edge and I'm trying not to warn him, because I figured he knew what he was doing and didn't need me to nag at him. Next thing I know, he falls off the truck backward and out of instinct grabbed the first thing handy...you guessed it...the strap wrapped around my washer and dryer. It fell right behind and missed him by inches. The guy wrecked his leg...has had several surgeries and his leg will always be a mess...they delivered another set the following Saturday.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Nancy - wow! What a story! Poor guy. We had a washer fall off the moving truck when we moved from New Orleans to Houston, luckily no one was hurt, but it was in a million pieces! 

Lynn - my daughter just had to clean inside her glass oven doors in hopes of selling her house - she found something on Pinterest - I think it was this one. Maybe it will help:

How To Clean An Oven Door In Between The Glass - Mom 4 Real


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a ceramic cooktop, I thought it looked beautiful but I didn't like it, when we moved I ended up with a gas stove, I like how it cooks but I really loved the look of the cooktop. If that makes sense lol
I'm so happy for you, it's so exciting to get something new:chili:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I just realized that this is the first time I will have a stove with a glass door...they've always been solid. There is a light switch on the stove panel so I can turn the light on in the oven....*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lou's Mom said:


> Nancy - wow! What a story! Poor guy. We had a washer fall off the moving truck when we moved from New Orleans to Houston, luckily no one was hurt, but it was in a million pieces!
> 
> Lynn - my daughter just had to clean inside her glass oven doors in hopes of selling her house - she found something on Pinterest - I think it was this one. Maybe it will help:
> 
> How To Clean An Oven Door In Between The Glass - Mom 4 Real


I put this article in my favorites, because it may come in handy down the road. Thank you


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I just realized that this is the first time I will have a stove with a glass door...they've always been solid. There is a light switch on the stove panel so I can turn the light on in the oven....*


Years ago I had an apartment with a small front loading washer, which was very uncommon here then, at least to anyone I knew. I've got a photo of my friend watching the clothes wash. LOL 
You'll enjoy watching things bake too - I'm the opposite I've never had one that didn't have a window - and the old ones are so small compared to the new glass.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Nancy, I think you are making a really great choice getting the french doors with freezer on the bottom. If I am not mistaken the freezer on the bottom is suppose to be more cost efficient. I have the ceramic top stove and I love it. I have had it for pretty close to 10 years and the top still looks like brand new. If I could though, I would prefer a gas stove. As far as the oven door getting yucky I think that happens with any stove that has a glass window. I never thought of taking it apart to clean it, didn't know it could be done, but I plan to give it some thought now.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

There is also some instructions on cleaning the glass through some vent openings in the bottom with a cloth rubber banded to a wire hanger - my daughter said it worked but not as well as taking it apart. You may want to google it and see what you think.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got a new stove a couple of weeks ago and altho I love it, it arrived and when it was uncrated had a little dent in the bottom of one side (you can't see it as it is the side up against the wall) and I was a little pissed. I am tired of getting things not in perfect condition when new! The guy who delivered it had to bring it out the last 10 miles (we live in a village) and I was standing right there when he uncrated it and saw the dent right away. He said he has delivered many that have been damaged as the packaging is very protective for the top, front and even the inside of the stove but nothing but the cardboard is devoted to the sides. He claims they are always moving them around with big forklifts in the warehouses and don't take a lot of care how they do it. So I phoned (Sears by the way) and they asked if I wanted a new one. I said yes. The catalogue lady keeps saying take a discount. Either way nothing has happened and I've phoned Sears 4 times and the catalogue lady twice. She is closing the store this next weekend so I see the writing on the wall that I'd better settle for discount or nothing at all!! This has done nothing to stop the enjoyment of the stove. It is a Kenmore (Sears brand) and is a true convention oven, and induction surface burners, a ceramic top and even a warming spot you have controls for on the stove top. It is a 6.1 oven with a huge window. The induction burners are the real big winners in extra convenience. You can put water on to boil and it will reach a rolling boil in about 90 sec. on PB (power burst). The burners can be turned up and down in digital increments and if you turn it down, immediately the heat is down, no cooling down to the new temp. I had a ceramic top stovetop and it was close to 25 years old and it was still working but the oven door glass was broken and it wasn't worth fixing. The one big thing about induction burners is you must use a pot that a magnet will attach to the bottom or the right material for what pots need to be, to work, is no good. I was lucky and bought some Paderno pots a couple of years ago and they work fine. I did have a couple of Teflon fry pans that didn't work but Paderno has fry pans that are no stick that work. Paderno seems to have sales with deep discounts if you buy their whole set and sometimes there are sales that you can buy separate pieces from. I got mine both ways. The convection oven seems to work very nicely and I cooked a ham on "convection roast" the other day and they were right, it was so nice and juicy, not all dried out. I guess I'll take a discount on it if I have to cause I'm not giving this up, LOL!! I did take the precaution of buying a five year Sears extra warranty. I bought a washer a few years ago from them (front load) and thankfully put a warranty on it and every two years like clockwork I have to have the repair man here. He took four trips this time before he fixed all that was wrong. That would probably pay for a new machine! I got my stove for $500 off when I ordered it and I signed up for email promotions and before it came I got an email offering $200 more off this model so phoned the catalogue lady and sure enough got the new discount too so this stove which normally would have been out of my range fit right in! Boy you can sure get all levels of stoves. Some look like they would even cook by itself, lol.

I will soon need a new fridge and I like the french doors and bottom freezer too. We are now officially retired since my hubby had his stroke so don't know how we will afford one but things happen unexpectedly all the time!! I hope you love your new stove. You should use the proper cleaner for ceramic tops, (Ceramabryte is a good oner), usually they include one with the new stove. My new stovetop doesn't get as hot (induction burners) so a lot of the time I can just wipe with a warm cloth and then polish it with a dry cloth and it looks like new.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

doggyluver5 said:


> I just got a new stove a couple of weeks ago and altho I love it, it arrived and when it was uncrated had a little dent in the bottom of one side (you can't see it as it is the side up against the wall) and I was a little pissed. I am tired of getting things not in perfect condition when new! The guy who delivered it had to bring it out the last 10 miles (we live in a village) and I was standing right there when he uncrated it and saw the dent right away. He said he has delivered many that have been damaged as the packaging is very protective for the top, front and even the inside of the stove but nothing but the cardboard is devoted to the sides. He claims they are always moving them around with big forklifts in the warehouses and don't take a lot of care how they do it. So I phoned (Sears by the way) and they asked if I wanted a new one. I said yes. The catalogue lady keeps saying take a discount. Either way nothing has happened and I've phoned Sears 4 times and the catalogue lady twice. She is closing the store this next weekend so I see the writing on the wall that I'd better settle for discount or nothing at all!! This has done nothing to stop the enjoyment of the stove. It is a Kenmore (Sears brand) and is a true convention oven, and induction surface burners, a ceramic top and even a warming spot you have controls for on the stove top. It is a 6.1 oven with a huge window. The induction burners are the real big winners in extra convenience. You can put water on to boil and it will reach a rolling boil in about 90 sec. on PB (power burst). The burners can be turned up and down in digital increments and if you turn it down, immediately the heat is down, no cooling down to the new temp. I had a ceramic top stovetop and it was close to 25 years old and it was still working but the oven door glass was broken and it wasn't worth fixing. The one big thing about induction burners is you must use a pot that a magnet will attach to the bottom or the right material for what pots need to be, to work, is no good. I was lucky and bought some Paderno pots a couple of years ago and they work fine. I did have a couple of Teflon fry pans that didn't work but Paderno has fry pans that are no stick that work. Paderno seems to have sales with deep discounts if you buy their whole set and sometimes there are sales that you can buy separate pieces from. I got mine both ways. The convection oven seems to work very nicely and I cooked a ham on "convection roast" the other day and they were right, it was so nice and juicy, not all dried out. I guess I'll take a discount on it if I have to cause I'm not giving this up, LOL!! I did take the precaution of buying a five year Sears extra warranty. I bought a washer a few years ago from them (front load) and thankfully put a warranty on it and every two years like clockwork I have to have the repair man here. He took four trips this time before he fixed all that was wrong. That would probably pay for a new machine! I got my stove for $500 off when I ordered it and I signed up for email promotions and before it came I got an email offering $200 more off this model so phoned the catalogue lady and sure enough got the new discount too so this stove which normally would have been out of my range fit right in! Boy you can sure get all levels of stoves. Some look like they would even cook by itself, lol.
> 
> I will soon need a new fridge and I like the french doors and bottom freezer too. We are now officially retired since my hubby had his stroke so don't know how we will afford one but things happen unexpectedly all the time!! I hope you love your new stove. You should use the proper cleaner for ceramic tops, (Ceramabryte is a good oner), usually they include one with the new stove. My new stovetop doesn't get as hot (induction burners) so a lot of the time I can just wipe with a warm cloth and then polish it with a dry cloth and it looks like new.


 *Thank you so much for the information. I will get the stuff to clean it with and use only that. I'm so excited. They take my old stove so I cleaned it today...even used the self cleaning feature, so it looks like new...LOL Don't ask me why, but if they donate it or something I wanted it clean. They probably just junk them....*


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Nancy - I just got the Lowe's ad - 10 - 30% off major appliances thru 9/3/14. Happy fridge shopping!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We had two appliances die last year and they picked the best time to do so. On Labor Day Home Depot had an amazing sale. For each appliance you bought you get another percentage off. We got the GE slate color. It's like a matte stainless steel. Not shiny but really nice looking. I too didn't care for all the bells and whistles. I like the ceramibrite (. However you spell it ) cleaner too. We got the convection oven and french door freezer on the bottom fridge. When we got ours slate only came in one dishwasher, two fridges, one microwave, and two ovens.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Now that I have my new stove, what do I use the convection oven feature for??? I've never had one before. I love the warming feature on top and the fact that I can choose burner sizes when using the stovetop...*


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

:chili: Yeah Nancy! Today is delivery day??? :chili:

Wahtcha gonna cook up tonight??

I pretty much always use my oven in convection mode, whether i'm cooking a roast, or roasting potatoes (that is tonight's menu) or even for cookies.

Makes everything cook evenly, but depending on the convection properties and strength of your oven it SHOULD (in THEORY) cook your food a might bit faster so watch those cooking times in the beginning.

for Roasts it'll create a nice outer crust which seals the meat juice inside

my Roasted Potatoes caramelize on the outer better with my convection on, which makes for a nice outer crust with a very moist interior...k...getting hungry now...gonna go make the kids some potatoes for dinner...

Have FUN with your new kitchen TOY!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> :chili: Yeah Nancy! Today is delivery day??? :chili:
> 
> Wahtcha gonna cook up tonight??
> 
> ...


*Actually, I went to KFC tonight...I'm getting new cookware for my birthday, so I will probably just use the oven until then. I have enamel cookware and it definitely says not to use it on the cooktop...I've had it awhile. My husband will be home next week and we will go shopping then. I want stainless steel without the Teflon coating. It will take some getting used to, but I think its healthier.*

*Thanks for the tip on the convection oven part. I will surely be experimenting.:chili:*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Nancy, I have a convection oven also. Whenever I use it I just put in whatever temperature the recipe calls for and the oven temperature automatically resets the correct temperature when using the convection feature. In other words if a recipe calls for 350 degrees and I put in 350 the oven automatically goes to 325 degrees. I am sure your's will probably work the same way. I only use it for baking pastries. It is a great feature to have especially around Christmas when I am baking lots of cookies.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

lynda said:


> Nancy, I have a convection oven also. Whenever I use it I just put in whatever temperature the recipe calls for and the oven temperature automatically resets the correct temperature when using the convection feature. In other words if a recipe calls for 350 degrees and I put in 350 the oven automatically goes to 325 degrees. I am sure your's will probably work the same way. I only use it for baking pastries. It is a great feature to have especially around Christmas when I am baking lots of cookies.


 Thank you...I will be experimenting for sure.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Lynda, that info about convection ovens may clear up a mystery for me. I have "convection bake, convection roast and convection conversion choices for my oven. I wondered what they were talking about in the directions about this conversion thing. Now I know. Thanks. I couldn't figure out why my convection oven would have three settings?!?


----------

